# Towing In The Hills Its Alot Of Work.



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

We just got back from our smokey mountain trip. It was a fun trip left Detroit drove to southern Kentucky stayed the night then drove the next morning to Pigeon Forge Tennessee. We spent 6 nights in PF area then drove to Nashville for two nights then home yesterday. There is just more going on when driving in the hills lot more to pay attention to traffic speed etc. I usually hate driving in Ohio but when I got close to Dayton and things got flat I found myself relieved to be on flat ground.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Duanesz said:


> We just got back from our smokey mountain trip. It was a fun trip left Detroit drove to southern Kentucky stayed the night then drove the next morning to Pigeon Forge Tennessee. We spent 6 nights in PF area then drove to Nashville for two nights then home yesterday. There is just more going on when driving in the hills lot more to pay attention to traffic speed etc. I usually hate driving in Ohio but when I got close to Dayton and things got flat I found myself relieved to be on flat ground.


Glad y'all had a good time and made it home safe. Where did you stay in PF and how did you llike the campground? Anything you didn't like? We are going up there in October and staying at the "Up the Creek Campground". This will be the first time towing in the mountains for us. Actually, we towed to Chattanooga but that ain't really high or steep grades.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Duanesz said:


> We just got back from our smokey mountain trip. It was a fun trip left Detroit drove to southern Kentucky stayed the night then drove the next morning to Pigeon Forge Tennessee. We spent 6 nights in PF area then drove to Nashville for two nights then home yesterday. There is just more going on when driving in the hills lot more to pay attention to traffic speed etc. I usually hate driving in Ohio but when I got close to Dayton and things got flat I found myself relieved to be on flat ground.


Just got back from vacationing in Northern VA for a week, and drove 64 E through West Virginia. Got to say I was glad once I got to Lexington, KY. Those mountains in WV were a bear. Took a mental toll on me, and my wallet.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

We stayed at riveredge right before you go into the parkway to Gatlinburg. Nice campground super clean restrooms showers, nice pool hot tub. Sites are small my neighbor had a large slide and his slide was 3 ft from my fire ring. I think from the reviews I saw online most sites in Pigeon Forge are on the small side. I like the location in between PF and Gatlinburg. I'm not sure on how the terrain is from Georgia to Knoxville on I-75. From London Ky to Knoxville its pretty hilly with some long grades. The down hills were not bad you can let off the gas and the truck and trailer will not pick up to much speed. It does take a mental toll on you after time. I'm sure Carey would have lots to say about this topic he has tons of miles pulling Rv's through the mountains.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Duanesz said:


> We stayed at riveredge right before you go into the parkway to Gatlinburg. Nice campground super clean restrooms showers, nice pool hot tub. Sites are small my neighbor had a large slide and his slide was 3 ft from my fire ring. I think from the reviews I saw online most sites in Pigeon Forge are on the small side. I like the location in between PF and Gatlinburg. I'm not sure on how the terrain is from Georgia to Knoxville on I-75. From London Ky to Knoxville its pretty hilly with some long grades. The down hills were not bad you can let off the gas and the truck and trailer will not pick up to much speed. It does take a mental toll on you after time. I'm sure Carey would have lots to say about this topic he has tons of miles pulling Rv's through the mountains.


Yea its more work. It never really bothered me till the snow flied. Thats when it got fun!

Comparred to driving a semi in the mountains its nothin though. In Colorado and the west a large truck has to go very slow and I was always worried a car with a family in it would rearend me and kill the whole family. I had many more close calls when I was in a semi versus an rv, but pulling rvs I could go 20mph faster down a mountain, that was nice.

Ive never considered the mountains in the east to be real mountains. Ive been over them all and the ones that have all the warning signs arent even marked in the west. Sorry but to me the east has hills, the west has mountains. Those 10-20 mile downhills in the west will test anyone towing anything. It takes some real attention to be safe in the west.

With the invention of all these diesel pick ups with good engine braking, things just arent like they used to be no matter what hill your on though.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> We stayed at riveredge right before you go into the parkway to Gatlinburg. Nice campground super clean restrooms showers, nice pool hot tub. Sites are small my neighbor had a large slide and his slide was 3 ft from my fire ring. I think from the reviews I saw online most sites in Pigeon Forge are on the small side. I like the location in between PF and Gatlinburg. I'm not sure on how the terrain is from Georgia to Knoxville on I-75. From London Ky to Knoxville its pretty hilly with some long grades. The down hills were not bad you can let off the gas and the truck and trailer will not pick up to much speed. It does take a mental toll on you after time. I'm sure Carey would have lots to say about this topic he has tons of miles pulling Rv's through the mountains.


Yea its more work. It never really bothered me till the snow flied. Thats when it got fun!

Comparred to driving a semi in the mountains its nothin though. In Colorado and the west a large truck has to go very slow and I was always worried a car with a family in it would rearend me and kill the whole family. I had many more close calls when I was in a semi versus an rv, but pulling rvs I could go 20mph faster down a mountain, that was nice.

Ive never considered the mountains in the east to be real mountains. Ive been over them all and the ones that have all the warning signs arent even marked in the west. Sorry but to me the east has hills, the west has mountains. Those 10-20 mile downhills in the west will test anyone towing anything. It takes some real attention to be safe in the west.

With the invention of all these diesel pick ups with good engine braking, things just arent like they used to be no matter what hill your on though.
[/quote]

Thats why I made the topic HILLS







I have not been out west yet but Im sure its a workout. Truckers have it hard the cars give them no breaks at all. I was following this one semi for 25 miles or so. I watched him be cut off a couple of times and nobody ever let him come into their lane when he had his signal on. We would be in the right lane coming to a hill and I would move over the to the left lane then flash my lights so he could get over in front of me to go up the hill. He was running about 66-67mph and would motor right up the hills.


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

Joe, I think you will love Up the Creek CG, we stayed there last November and had a wonderful time. There are no mountains to climb and relatively flat and not far at all from Pigeon Forge. The sites are level and large for that area. We stayed in a premium site with the outdoor kitchen.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

TimbaJack said:


> Joe, I think you will love Up the Creek CG, we stayed there last November and had a wonderful time. There are no mountains to climb and relatively flat and not far at all from Pigeon Forge. The sites are level and large for that area. We stayed in a premium site with the outdoor kitchen.


Thanks TimbaJack! Thats good news. We didn't get the outdoor kitchen, but we did get one of the premium sites.


----------

